
Job Opening: Firmware Developer - shawndumas
http://blog.sifteo.com/2010/01/sifteo-firmware-developer/
======
zbanks
Can you indicate where your company is located? (This really does not sound
like a telecommuting job)

Edit: Looks like SF.

